

Self-employed lead bankruptcies - nreece
http://smallbusiness.theage.com.au/starting/management/self-employed-lead-bankruptcies-903831122.html

======
bootload
_"... A total of 59.8 per cent of small businesses with a turnover of
$50,000-$200,000 and which were founded in 2003, were bankrupt three years
later, according to the Bureau of Statistics study, Counts of Australian
Businesses ..."_

Misleading in a way. Australian small businesses don't really count as tech-
startups. But startups do go out of business quickly. The key difference
between the US and AU is the real stigma attached to failure is AUS compared
to the US. This is one are I really admire about the idea behind US
entrepreneurship, _"you fail to success"_. In AUS once you fail you are
written off - such is the backwards conservative nature of business (lack of
understanding, avoidance of risk. Fear rules.)

